# Jakarta EE 10 Release



## KonradN (26. Sep 2022)

Es ist schon ein paar Tage her, aber ich denke, dass es durchaus eine Information wert ist (auch wenn es vermutlich diejenigen, die damit arbeiten, eh schon mitbekommen haben):

*Jakarta EE 10 ist freigegeben worden.*

Das ist in so fern erwähnenswert, da dies nach langer Zeit endlich ein neues Feature Release ist. Die letzten Releases haben sich vor allem um diverse Aspekte beim Wechsel von Java EE --> Jakarta EE gedreht, so dass mit Jakarta EE 8, 9 und 9.1 relativ wenig Neues gekommen ist und unter dem Strich weiterhin ein Java EE 8 vorlag (Release Date 2017!)

Um hier etwas genauer zu sein (ehe ich verhauen werde  ) - Jakarta EE 8 war voll kompatibel mit Java EE 8, bei 9 fand der Übergang beim Namespace (javax -> jakarta) statt und 9.1 brachte eine Java 11 Unterstützung.

Mit Jakarta EE 10 sind vor allem einige Dinge, die vorher deprecated waren, entfernt worden (Aus den Bereichen Servlet, Faces, CDI und EJB) und die CDI Build Time ist verbessert worden.

Gerade das Letztere klingt recht unspektakulär aber ist wichtig, um solche Anwendungen besser in die Cloud zu bekommen (cloud native enterprise java).

Diesbezüglich finden sich aber deutlich mehr Informationen im Beitrag bei Heise:








						Jakarta EE 10: Das erste große Release seit 5 Jahren zielt auf Cloud-Anwendungen
					

Nach mehr als fünf Jahren ist mit Jakarta EE 10 das erste neue Feature-Release des Java-Enterprise-Standard erschienen.




					www.heise.de


----------



## KonradN (26. Sep 2022)

Ganz vergessen:

Unterstützung vom Jakarta EE 10 Standard in Application Servern:

Glassfish ab Version 7.0.0
Wildfly ab Version 27.0.0.Alpha5


----------

